# Long term rental wanted in javea



## floor-restore (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi ,

We are looking for a long term rental in javea area 2 or 3 bedrooms would be ideal. 

Thank You.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Is that a question or a statement ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

djfwells said:


> Is that a question or a statement ?


Its both I would imagine. Hopefully someone from down that "neck of the woods" will be able to help????


Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its both I would imagine. Hopefully someone from down that "neck of the woods" will be able to help????
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


I usually just 'get on my bike' - literally - & look around


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Ok, let me re-phrase my post :
- In order to help, we would really require a little more information as Javea is both a large Town AND very popular with rentals. You either need to give some thought to the following points/questions - or if you already know the answer, then post them here so we can point you in the right direction ....
- What time of year do you hope to commence your contract ?
- Where exactly in the Javea area are you looking for ?
- Do you wish to rent directly from the landlord or through an intermediary ?
- How long do you envisage the contract being for ?
- What is your budget ?
- Do you need a Garage / Parking / Pool / Garden ?
- Is being close to the Town / Public Transport / the Beach an issue for you ?
- Do you have pets ?
- Are you smokers ?

The state of the property market at the moment dictates that many owners are chosing to hang onto their properties until the value rises, which has in turn flooded the rental market (for certain types of property anyway) - that said you can still get a little more for your money if you are prepared to consider smallers towns on the Fringes of Javea such as Gata, Jesus Pobre or Benitachell


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I usually just 'get on my bike' - literally - & look around


that's a very good idea actually, go into any urbanizacion and you see "se alquiler" signs everywhere, and can often avoid agents fees!


----------

